# No more pigeons for me :( i had to give them away.



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey everyone... i regret to say that i wont be able to have pigeons anymore. Im moving in a week because were selling the house because of such bad house prices and in the new residence im going to live at, i wont be able to keep pigeons. I gave my birds to a friend that will be giving them to another friend. This was the friend that gave me many birds and he is very experienced. the guy hes giving them to is another fancier, hes 65 years old.. but he knows how to take care of them. I also gave him over 200 lbs of feed and grit. and medicine for disease.
i wish i can make this a longer thread but i dont have anything else to say, frankly i dont know what to say but i hope one day in the future i will be able to start fresh. But i am thankful that none of my birds fell victims to hawks or birds of prey, exept one along time ago but it was a different breed.

but i thank you all from the bottom of my heart for being here anytime i needed you guys , as well as my birds. of course i will always be active on these forums .


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Clint,

I am saddened that you had to adopt out your pigeons, but I know you gave them good homes. I hope you gave them the website information so they can join us too!

I too hope that one day you can start fresh again when your housing situation permits in the future.

It is good that you intend to stay active. That is good news.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's a shame you have to give your pijies up.  That must be really hard for you, I know how much you enjoy them. Can you at least visit them sometimes where they will be? It's nice to know they're going to someone else that also has a lot of experience with pigeons. At least you can feel good knowing they're in a good, safe home. I'm sure it won't be TOO long before you have your own place and will be able to set up even a small aviary. I know how hard it is to live without pijies when you're used to them.  In the meantime, I hope you enjoy your new house and have nice neighbors, and please do stick around even if you don't have pigeons at the moment. They'll find you again!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Clint, I'm terribly sorry to read you had to give up your beautiful IHF's but grateful you were able to find a good home for them. I hope you can still see them from time to time.

And, I'm glad you're going to stay with us. Just because you no longer have pigeons doesn't mean you can't continue to share things with us.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

its extremely depressing, i agree. Its like losing 20 children  but im sure thats alot worse... i even had to give up my origionals and everything. I dont think il be able to visit them, and when i think of it maybe its for the best, i mean it would be heart breaking going to visit them and finding out one of them fell victim to a disease or predator, or passed away.

atleast i have the memories and videos of them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Clint, you're probably right about not visiting because of the reasons you mentioned. But, you are still a young man and hopefully, before too long, you'll be able to set up your loft again. You're the first person I always think of when someone brings up the IHF's.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Clint, you're probably right about not visiting because of the reasons you mentioned. But, you are still a young man and hopefully, before too long, you'll be able to set up your loft again. You're the first person I always think of when someone brings up the IHF's.


ty, and that is so sweet. and thank you all for letting me know im welcome here


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

and il never forget the day because, it was on thanks giving also.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't even imagine what it must have been like, giving up all your little friends like that! 
Hopefully one day you'll be able to have pigeons again?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear of your recent situation, Clint  



Flying_Pidgy said:


> *atleast i have the memories* and videos of them.


Indeed you do.  
I am a true believer that as each & every pigeon comes into our lives, they build a beautiful nest, ever so carefully, deep in our hearts. They immediately begin to fill it with treasured memories. 

When the time comes to part ways (for whatever reason), we will *always* have 'heart' full of memories to visit.  
Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the news, I am sure it breaks your heart. I'm glad your birds are getting good homes, and that should be a source of comfort.

I hope you will keep in touch here and, please feel free to share with us when you feel the need. God bless you and watch over you and all your pigeons as you all venture out to new homes.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

ty everyone so much for all your support. i truely apprechiate all your beautiful comments.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Keep flying, Clint, just don't fly off.

Sorry to hear about your situation. 

I've enjoyed your involvement with all of us at PT, and a glad to hear you will stay in touch.

I can't keep pigeons either, but I manage to rescue some here and there. This afternoon caught (lured in with food) a limping pigeon with a large bump under her right foot. Maybe it's bumblefoot. Hope to be able to take her to the pigeon clinic in Essen this week.

Maybe your interactions with pigeons will take a different turn for a while. There are plenty of wild pigeons out there, and no one can easily stop you from looking at them. 

Wishing you the best, 

Larry


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Larry_Cologne said:


> There are plenty of wild pigeons out there, and no one can easily stop you from looking at them.
> 
> Wishing you the best,
> 
> Larry



that is so true!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that you had to give up your pidges for now. That is so tough to do. I'm glad you were able to give them to people you know will care for them. As Larry said, there are many ferals out there who need some looking after. I have a feeling it won't be long before you have one or more pidgies in your life in some way. Please stay on PT if you can.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Clint...
Sending Blessings of healing upon your heart and mind your way!
Glad you're going to be around to help us newcomers!!!

I believe that all of your little friends will be safe and sound and hopefully even return to you sooner than you think!!!
My prayers are with you and your pidgy kids!

Stay happy and well!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you Christin for your heart warming comment and prayers .


----------

